# Snake Ranch Website Is Up!



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2007)

Check it out!

www.snakeranch.com.au


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know how many times ive tryed to acces the snake ranch website 

Ill head over there now for a look.


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2007)

I have bought a pair of Broome Stimmis and a pair of Karatha stimmis off John.Fantastic and beautiful animals.
Fantastic service and a great person to deal with.
Couldn't recomend them highly enough


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't access it. it says there is a problem and to run an activex report . And then shuts down,
Computers aaargh


----------



## gaara (Apr 1, 2007)

and its quite possibly the ugliest website I've seen in a while - maybe they'll let me redesign it


----------



## Jason (Apr 1, 2007)

its funny i was only on there about 2hours ago and it wasnt un and running.


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2007)

just get me on there to check it out and i'll be happy


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2007)

Cement, you may need to adjust the security level of your browser.


----------



## ALLANA (Apr 1, 2007)

They look like there got some nice snakes. I expecially love some of those broome stimmie's with the black on them (definetly want a pair of them) lol.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 1, 2007)

I think it's a good site.
I wish I could get the Albino Olive's.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2007)

mitchdiamond said:


> I think it's a good site.
> I wish I could get the Albino Olive's.


Who doesnt:cry:


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the site, i so want some of those roughies. Thats the first time ive seen them for sale.


----------



## reece89 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for that mrbredli i just loved those salt and pepper blue tongues


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 1, 2007)

yea the S&P are cool.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 1, 2007)

The Albino Olives are awesome!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 1, 2007)

wow I loved the Black blue tongues.

hope they get some bredli up and breeding


----------



## liasis (Apr 1, 2007)

ood site first time i have ever seen it though


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2007)

The black blues are better than the albinoes in my books.... i so want one. 

Damn people shouldve donated them lizards to me:x then i wouldve been making the thousands that he is sure to make from then


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 2, 2007)

it won't work for me, just keeps diverting to a search engin thingy ???


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 2, 2007)

Try these links mate:

http://www.snakeranch.com.au/index.cfm?action=collection2
http://www.snakeranch.com.au/index.cfm?action=hatchlings
http://www.snakeranch.com.au/index.cfm?action=aboutus


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 2, 2007)

*How cool great reptiles, and those black blue tongues mate, i want one of them. Black head pythons look ok too , cool site




*


----------



## gillsy (Apr 2, 2007)

gaara said:


> and its quite possibly the ugliest website I've seen in a while - maybe they'll let me redesign it



Agree, also the pics don't do justice for the animals.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

Great to see the prices are on par with the hobby as well. Hopefully they will stay this way.

I also love the ingenuity shown in getting around the NSW laws regarding advertising reptiles and providing the pricelist


----------



## FAY (Apr 2, 2007)

How did you get to see the blueys....I can only find the snakes????


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

Under the about link I think


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!!! ARE THEY IN WA????!!! *does little dance*

****

Wait no they have childrens *stomps around angrily


----------



## gaara (Apr 2, 2007)

They're in NSW, I believe?


----------



## trader (Apr 2, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> How did you get to see the blueys....I can only find the snakes????


 

http://www.snakeranchnews.com.au/pages/news.cfm?naction=news2


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 2, 2007)

i cant find the blueys or the prices  im mong


----------



## cris (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.snakeranchnews.com.au/pages/news.cfm?naction=news2
thats where the black bluies are, they look pretty cool 

do they keep anything else apart from pythons?


----------



## gillsy (Apr 2, 2007)

cris said:


> http://www.snakeranchnews.com.au/pages/news.cfm?naction=news2
> thats where the black bluies are, they look pretty cool
> 
> do they keep anything else apart from pythons?




Bluies.


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 2, 2007)

I like yes i like alot


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

they are not allowed to advertise on their site unfortunatly, i tghink you have to join up to get price lists, i was the stripped diamonds, melanistic darwins and rsp, pitty they dont have the black darwins on the site


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 2, 2007)

Great little site! Being the nice guy he is (and the fact I've only met John just the once) I wish him and his team every success!


----------



## FAY (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link guys.......love the black blueys! hehe

When nature is soo beautiful....I can never understand why anyone would like a white animal!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder what the asking price for one of those black blueys would be.... hmmmm
*rushes to update WANTED list*


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 2, 2007)

omg how cute are rough scaled pythons *squeel*


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 2, 2007)

The rough scale in the second pic is possible the hottest snake i have seen, wow!, i think in the flesh it would really be impressive. Cant wait till they are more readily available, the future for oz snakes is really exciting.
Cheers, James


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

Definitely impressed with the Rough Scales, as hatchies they seem even more bug eyes then most other snakes 

If they are as easy to keep and breed as John is saying it won't be long before the prices comes down to where Womas were only a couple of years ago


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 2, 2007)

damn they have some nice animals!
great fotos onf them too!


----------



## zulu (Apr 2, 2007)

*re Snake*



Chimera said:


> Great to see the prices are on par with the hobby as well. Hopefully they will stay this way.
> 
> I also love the ingenuity shown in getting around the NSW laws regarding advertising reptiles and providing the pricelist


 Yes they are a society LOL,website seems ok but it keeps cutting out with security.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 2, 2007)

I had some major problems with the website, it ended up completely locking up my computer.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm having problems getting into the members area, 

Does anyone have a direct link for it.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 2, 2007)

those links wouldn't work either MR.B i tried traders link and that's the only one that will work so all i can see is those stunning "black bluies" OMG are they awesome or what!!!!


----------



## Lozza (Apr 2, 2007)

zulu said:


> website seems ok but it keeps cutting out with security.


 
me too  it closes aps window as well

so want one of those black blue tongues


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

gillsy said:


> I'm having problems getting into the members area,
> 
> Does anyone have a direct link for it.



It seems to only issue a cookie to your browser that is used for future access. There doesn't seem to be a sign-in option anywhere on the site :shock:

Luckily enough it isn't a session cookie, so you just need to sign up once per PC per browser


----------



## gillsy (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, thats what i was thinking Chimera.

I'll just copy the cookie from my other computer.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 2, 2007)

Why is it that i opened that website up twice and it shut down my computer, twice


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> Why is it that i opened that website up twice and it shut down my computer, twice



Because their so called "webmaster" does not know how to produce a standards compliant website with cross browser compatibility.

It's pathetic really. I wonder how much they charged the poor bloke.

IsK


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

Simple solution, use Firefox


----------



## krusty (Apr 2, 2007)

ill have to check it out......


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea use firefox guys its better anyway!!!


----------



## kahn_10 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice site!


----------

